# Iron x, opinions please



## jcdub (Dec 2, 2008)

Looking for a good wheel cleaner and I was told Iron x is possibly the best, is this the case?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

iron x is a fallout remover not a wheel cleaner..


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Maxolen Wheel Cleaner/Espuma Revolution/AS Smart Wheels for wheel cleaning.

As mentioned Iron-X will remove iron fallout.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

As said, Iron-X isn't a wheel cleaner but will remove iron deposits on your wheels making it easier to use a wheel cleaner of your choice. So use in conjunction with a wheel cleaner but not solely as a wheel cleaner.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

If you do a deep clean on the wheels you could then apply a sealant, then no need for a wheel cleaner as you can use your regular shampoo on them.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Orchard Autocare Wheel cleanse is worth a look and amazing value as well. As said IX is not a dedicated wheel cleaner but itss great when doing a deep clean to remove baked on and ingraned Iron and brake dust deposits.


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

would iron x remove grinding sparks?


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

I use bilberry wheel cleaner,ain't had any problems with it,does a great job!:thumb:


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Auto glym trade range acid free wheel cleaner Iron x is great for a deep clean


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

andyrst said:


> would iron x remove grinding sparks?


I can't see why not. Could always give it a try. No harm no foul.

Suppose it would depend on the type of metal that was being ground.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

jcdub said:


> Looking for a good wheel cleaner and I was told Iron x is possibly the best, is this the case?


as contrarily to all the replies here, i would say it is very good wheel cleaner!!
you dont need anything else beside 3~4 squirts on the wheel. wait 3~5 min, agitate in the meantime with a wheel brush all over the wheel, while it works and it will clean your wheel.
inside IronX there are cleaners as well.

if you want to try , there are 50ml bottles sold in cheap cost, over carpro.uk
or other resellers

Avi


----------



## jcdub (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. i going to get myself some this week


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

IronX has a strong degreaser in it, as do most if not all wheel cleaners..


----------



## DocIS200 (Oct 5, 2011)

Iron x is really good stuff my mate got it and we couldn't believe how it worked. We thought the wheels were very clean until we seen this at work


----------



## weemaco (Jul 16, 2012)

Ironx x is a fantastic product used at the weekend and my wheels were like brand new


----------



## lesley2337 (Nov 15, 2009)

andyrst said:


> would iron x remove grinding sparks?


yes i used it before for this very reason


----------



## fruitshoot14 (Jul 29, 2012)

Will iron x remove tar spots etc on my alloys? Ive got a really problem at the moment....ive cleaned my alloys with god knows what but cant seem to shift the dirt/tar spots on the alloys..any advice


----------



## cockney123 (Dec 28, 2010)

i prefere wolf's tried X and was good but wolfs you can let dry and its cheaper for same results


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

fruitshoot14 said:


> Will iron x remove tar spots etc on my alloys? Ive got a really problem at the moment....ive cleaned my alloys with god knows what but cant seem to shift the dirt/tar spots on the alloys..any advice


IronX won't remove Tar. Trix will, Trix is basically ironX with Tardis built in ..



Ben Gum said:


> What amazes me is that IX followers talk about the strong degreasers and how great and unique they are whilst Wolfs followers talk about the strong degreasers and how great and unique they are... hmmm


Both very similar product. Yes, both contain degreasers. Degreasers are active ingredients in a lot of products..

:thumb:


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

Dooka- where can i get the TRIX cleaner from?

anyone else used this? was thinking of getting some tardis to get rid of the masses of tar spots on car ive just bought, plus then do the front arch liners.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Mike k said:


> Dooka- where can i get the TRIX cleaner from?
> 
> anyone else used this? was thinking of getting some tardis to get rid of the masses of tar spots on car ive just bought, plus then do the front arch liners.


You can get Trix from most of the traders...

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/CarPro_Trix_1.html

Imo I find Tardis more effective than Trix.


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> You can get Trix from most of the traders...
> 
> http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/CarPro_Trix_1.html
> 
> Imo I find Tardis more effective than Trix.


i'll get some tardis then, was what i was going to get originally anyway. Replied to you on my other thread mate about meeting up sometime.

Hows your new car coming along?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Mike k said:


> i'll get some tardis then, was what i was going to get originally anyway. Replied to you on my other thread mate about meeting up sometime.
> 
> Hows your new car coming along?


Sorry mate forgot to check it again. Will reply to you in there, keeps this thread on topic then :thumb:


----------



## DavidRS4 (Jan 21, 2012)

May have to get my hands on some of this


----------

